

Chat with Barack Obama/Sarah Palin bot or pretend to be him/her while chatting with bot. - amichail

Check out these chat modes in the Chatbot Game:<p>Barack Obama Bot: http://chatbotgame.com/?cmd=chat_b&#38;mode=obama<p>Be Barack Obama: http://chatbotgame.com/?cmd=chat_b&#38;mode=obama2<p>Sarah Palin Bot: http://chatbotgame.com/?cmd=chat_b&#38;mode=spalin<p>Be Sarah Palin: http://chatbotgame.com/?cmd=chat_b&#38;mode=spalin2<p>Click "chat" to start chatting with the bot.  Click "spy" to spy on
people chatting with the bot.<p>In the "Barack Obama/Sarah Palin Bot" modes, you can pretend to be
Barack Obama/Sarah Palin by submitting chat rules for the bot to
follow.<p>In the "Be Barack Obama/Sarah Palin" modes, you can pretend to be
Barack Obama/Sarah Palin while chatting with the bot.<p>Note also that you can create your own chat modes for other people.<p>The Chatbot Game is a bit like a social news site. To play the game,
you submit chat rules, which you can think of as being similar to news
submissions. Voting on these chat rules occurs during the chats.
Spying on chats involving your rules corresponds to viewing your news
submissions' comments. Your score corresponds to karma.
======
alex11
hello I am Alex

